# How to make your own tank.



## tenaj-6

Heres how to.

Materilas
glass. (enough to make tank)

Glass cutter.

silicone (aquariun suitible.)

Clamps (i used 7. 3 will have to be 20cm longer than your tank. 4 will have to be 20cm deeper than your tank.)

Sandpaper.

White spirits.

2nd person to help put together.

*Instructions*

1) cut glass to desired size. make the ends longer than the base by twice the thickness of the glass. the base front and back are all identical in size
TIP white spirits ensures a clean cut. put in on glass where you'll be cutting it.


2) Score glass along edges using sandpaper where the silicone will be placed.


3) put silicone along all edges of the base.

4) stick front and back of the tank to the base. get a friend to hold them in place.

5) put silicone on the sides and stick to rest. clamp the tank together i used 7. 2 holding th bottom corners 1 in the top running the length.
2 on each side holding the sides.

6) leave to cure.

Any questions dont hesitate to ask me.


----------



## Guest

.
Pictures?


----------



## tenaj-6

im avin problems gettin them up ill ave them up asap


----------



## k-dawg-

still would be interested in pics if you have a chance, but if not thats ok.


----------



## tenaj-6

i cant seem to get them up. ive tried


----------



## FishHead

try hosting the pics from www.imageshack.us


----------



## justintrask

how does it compare pricewise to buying a new tank?


----------



## tenaj-6

well i got my glass for free. so in total it cost me 3 work hours and 8 euro.


----------



## jamesandmanda

Would it not break from the water pressure ?


----------



## tenaj-6

no i ave it up and running for 2 months now and it seems to be ok.


----------



## jamesandmanda

sounds good, i could very well be embarking on some fishy diy soon


----------



## tenaj-6

you should, my 65 gallon tank cost me me 8euros to make. make sure the glass you get is thick enough tho. i used 10mm glass. although 6mm would have done,

i got the glass for free. it was orogionally used for shelving.


----------



## Nagy07

so with none of the plastic supports its still strong enough? sounds cool!


----------



## amann.nagi

Constructing your own tank is a lot cheaper than having one made, no doubt... But thats just initially... The self made tank is likely to split or crack faster than a well made one from a glazier.
Things you must consider when constructing your aquarium:

Volume! This is the most important factor to consider.
The higher the volume, the thicker your glass will need to be.

The largest of domestic tanks are constructed using 15mm glass...


----------



## Nagy07

shoot, with the tanks ive saw around hree i wouldnt even think about making my own, theres a 90 for $100 and one i rteally want to get to resell is a 180 gallon with cabnets and a canopy for $200, thats a easy $600 profit flop


----------



## Chrispy

Acrylic tanks are easier to cut and bed. Adhesive faster and stronger. Also much easier to work with. maybe buying acrylic sheets would work just as well


----------

